# Look say my 565 is defective but....



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

I noticed a fine line on the top of the head tube lug (joining at the top tube).

Now, I sent the frame back to Fisher (UK) who have been great and sent the frame back to Look to be X-rayed and checked. LOOK have since come back and said, "It is only little holes between the carbon fibre under the clear coat. In fact the frame has been made with this holes . They are no effect on the reliability of the frame. We send back the frame."

Now this has been explained to me that although there is a slight defect in the finish, there is nothing structurally wrong with the frame.

Guess there's not much that can be done, but I am disappointed and I suppose I'll take heart that the frame will not fail on me....

Just a bit of a rant on my part, that's all....


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

how old is the frame?

recently, Look has a 1 yr warranty on paint & finish.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Maybe they are speed holes?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXEPBwaa5GE


----------



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

ha!

unfortunately the frame is about 18months old....it was something i noticed a while ago but just never got round to getting it sorted out.


----------

